# B&Q sale



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

went to my local b&q today and they have a hell of a sale, managed to pick up some of the karcher lances for less than half price. Also got a huge stanley toolbox with pull out handle and wheels for 20 quid!!

same as this one

http://www.u-diy.co.uk/index.aspx?s=Product&p=1086


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

got my self a corker of a jetwash 75 quid ended up paying for it and it should have been 350 quid


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Theyare doing the karcher K4.130 for £99 :doublesho

would get one but i want a washer with a hose reel as i hate the hose tangling up when you put it away


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

PrestigeChris said:


> Also got a huge stanley toolbox with pull out handle and wheels for 20 quid!!
> 
> same as this one
> 
> http://www.u-diy.co.uk/index.aspx?s=Product&p=1086


Got myself one of these the other day (tempted to get another), and they can fit quite abit in:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Blimey id like some sturdy boxes , like the look of these..


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

You can't beat them for sturdiness. Bloody good quality, wish I wasn't going away now because id love to trail around homebase etc picking some bits up. Noticeds in b&q they had the aluminium cases also.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

they are also doing there own version of the stanley fatmax for £11.

Made by magnusson.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> they are also doing there own version of the stanley fatmax for £11.
> 
> Made by magnusson.


FatMax and Fatmax XL are Stanley brands for whole ranges of tools, from tape measures to an array of storage options (see here) :

http://www.stanleyworks.co.uk/

What FatMax product are you referring to?

Steve O.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

It was the 18" one, normal fatmax.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

The fatmax referred to is the caddy type holdall/bags almost exclusively mate.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

http://www.stanleyworks.co.uk/Tool+Storage/Storage+Bags/FatMax%c2%ae+Open+Tote+Tool+Bag/SkuDetail.ctlg?ObjectID=93-951&WT.svl=new


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Just come back from B&Q spent out lots of new goodies thou


Had to go back and pick up a new pressure washer half price. yum yum


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Had a look yesterday to see if I could get another garage cabinet but the only had the half size ones.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

They have got these in Focus (or as close as) for £17.50
http://www.stanleyworks.co.uk/Tool+...ling+Workshop/SkuDetail.ctlg?ObjectID=93-968#


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

and these for £17.50
http://www.stanleyworks.co.uk/Tool+...ool+Bag/SkuDetail.ctlg?ObjectID=93-951:thumb:


----------



## charlie. (May 11, 2006)

Anyone note which Pressure Washers were half price?

None listed on the web.

Cheers


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

dazzlers82 said:


> and these for £17.50
> http://www.stanleyworks.co.uk/Tool+...ool+Bag/SkuDetail.ctlg?ObjectID=93-951:thumb:


Yes I saw those the other day










http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/Powertool-Accessories/Stanley-18-inch-Fat-Max-Tote-Bag/invt/196746

Steve O.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10278117&fh_view_size=10&fh_eds=%3f&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories%3C{9372012}%2fcategories%3C{9372021}%2fcategories%3C{9372064}%2fspecificationsProductType%3dpressure_washers___sprayers&fh_refview=lister&ts=1261947111157&isSearch=false

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10278114&fh_view_size=10&fh_eds=%3f&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories%3C{9372012}%2fcategories%3C{9372021}%2fcategories%3C{9372064}%2fspecificationsProductType%3dpressure_washers___sprayers&fh_refview=lister&ts=1261947182391&isSearch=false

Some Bosch ones were reduced a lot too but they are not on the net :thumb:

oooops Karcher K4.130 and a Mcallister one


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah this was where i read about the rolling toolbox.
many thanks went down today and purchased two , fantastic ,im well chuffed.
Jetwashers were not really on specials only the cheap 2 series half price , nothing in the upper tiers.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Cliff said:


> They have got these in Focus (or as close as) for £17.50
> http://www.stanleyworks.co.uk/Tool+...ling+Workshop/SkuDetail.ctlg?ObjectID=93-968#


Indeed they do look promising for £17.50










http://www.focusdiy.co.uk/Powertool-Accessories/Stanley-Mobile-Workcentre/invt/214945

although I looked at something which had a semi-circular pull out tray that wasn't too sturdy and was a bit top heavy and I am not sure if that was it.

Steve O.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

SteveOC said:


> Indeed they do look promising for £17.50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the ones :thumb: Picked one up this afternoon :thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

dazzlers82 said:


> and these for £17.50
> http://www.stanleyworks.co.uk/Tool+...ool+Bag/SkuDetail.ctlg?ObjectID=93-951:thumb:





SteveOC said:


> Yes I saw those the other day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess where im going tommorow.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Those FatMax Tote bags......

Odd that the B&Q ones look slightly different to the Focus ones. Is it just that they are non-symmetrical or is one selling an older design or just using an old picture?
The B&Q ones are not on special offer or reduced but are priced at £19.98 only slightly more than the Focus ones which are "40% off" at £17.50.

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9676966

Steve O.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm not sure but I think one of them is the XL size and the other is Large. Plus they are non-symetrical as well. I've got one in the garage and use it to transfer stuff from the garage down to the car. Well made and pretty useful


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

They are the same bag, just from different angles.

The xl is black with yellow stitching.


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Just got a Karcher K4.130 £199 down to £99 & with my discount card £80! now that’s a deal:thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Went into B&Q today, manager told me he couldn't match the focus price for the Fatmax unless homebase across the road would aswell.

Went to homebase and got it for £17, went back to b&q where the manager gave me £5 off something else, so I got some storage for £10.










I might go back to focus tommorow to get the workstation.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I bought one of them last week. Good work


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Amazon also have these for £17.49 with free delivery :















Steve O.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I bought something very similar about a year ago which has a torch on a flexible arm and a radio built in.... its rubbish though!


----------



## M-Tech (Jul 24, 2009)

I bought a Bosch Clic 125 pressure washer for £106 at B&Q today, and a couple of tool boxes pretty cheap.


----------



## martin slaven (May 27, 2008)

I picked up a Macallister mac 3 pressure washer for £63, hopefully its alright, think it was originally about £140.


----------



## M-Tech (Jul 24, 2009)

AArgh! I've just been back to B&Q and spent £138 on tool boxes!:doublesho


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

Bought a Mitre Saw for a tenner yesterday


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Got a Kartcher pressure washer for £20. sorted


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

beany_bot said:


> Got a Kartcher pressure washer for £20. sorted


seriously?


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

AliBailey88 said:


> seriously?


nope, thats a mistype lol, it was £30 for this one http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=10278115&fh_view_size=10&fh_start_index=10&fh_location=//catalog01/en_GB&fh_search=kartcher&fh_eds=%C3%9F&fh_refview=search&ts=1262167478596&isSearch=true


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> Got a Kartcher pressure washer for £20. sorted


The only one I have seen for around £20 was one of these:










:doublesho

Steve O.


----------

